# ASR Tie Rods?



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm looking into getting an upgraded tie rod kit from ASR, but there are a few choices and I'm unsure of what to get? I need all ( 4 ) ends and shafts. Do I really need the expensive ones, will they benefit me anymore than kit #1?

Kit #1 $89.95 "ASR upgraded tie rod kit"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ASR-...296502QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Kit #2 $119.95 "ASR MX Pro kit"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ASR-...297100QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Kit #3 $149.95 "Pro X-Series"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ASR-...884545QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Brenton


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

the rods with the heim ends are going to be better ends. Just make your own rods. heres a couple pics of mine


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would, but I don't have any time for it, so I'm just going to buy some. I heard that the hemi joints start to squeek really bad after a while though.

Brenton


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

i ordered all the pieces parts to put the rods together no fab work required. spray the heims with wd40 and that stops the squeaking. i believe you can also buy heims with grease fittings


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I ordered the MX Pro Kit last week and I'll let you know how it is when I get it. I figured the price difference wasn't huge so I got them.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have asr rods with all balls ends. Love em. One of my ends has play in it but not too bad! I put pro x on my buddies brute and it is a lot tighter than mine. I'll see how it lasts long term


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone know the actual specs on the tie rods? 

Taper, size, thread, pitch, etc.. 

I've looked around but cannot find anything. 

Like the other thread on here, I'm trying to find any automotive one that's the same exact fit and the Moog rep told me that he thinks there is a car one that small (but the connecting rod thread might be bigger but that can be made easily enough), but he'd need specs to find one.


----------

